# Qualifier for 90772?



## styson (Nov 8, 2007)

Medicare is saying that in order to unbundle the injection code from an E/M visit on the same day, you need to put a 25 modifier on the E/M code but also a "qualifier" on the 90772.
What is the qualifier that is needed?
I have never heard of this.


----------



## linstedtt (Nov 20, 2007)

*Add 59*

Add a modifier 59 to your 90772.  This will also work with most insurances, and I know that Medicaid HMO's will pay a few dollars more when you use this in conjunction with your E/M with a 25 on that.


----------



## valleycoder (Nov 25, 2007)

Dont forget that modifiers have their own criteria that needs to be met before applying them.  i would be leary of using them just to qualify for additional reimbursement.


----------

